# Should I Get A Nano Polisher?



## RandomlySet

I've been thinking of getting a nano polisher for a few months, but not sure how often I'd use one! Been detailing 15 years, and only a hand full of times thought it'd come in handy.....

Not a full time pro, just do my own cars, friends & family and a few others, mainly for YouTube.

For my own car, it'd come in handy on the gloss black sections of my wheels. For other cars, I rarely do more than an enhancement detail over a weekend. 

So, for the pros, how often do you use yours, and in what cases do you break it out (ie, would you not use it on an enhancement, but would for a full 5 day correction for example?)


----------



## cptzippy

Pondered the same thing myself. There is just so many little curves on modern cars. Didn’t think that as a hobbyist I needed one though. Then Autogeek had the short neck systainer for $90 off and I couldn’t resist. Just shipped today.


----------



## Rappy

Mine gets used on every car 

TBH, the only variation is pad choice..

You can complete the car quicker with less fatigue vs doing it by hand.

I use Rupes LHR 15, LHR 75e & ibrid Nano long neck.

Hth's


----------



## ridders66

I use the Rupes nano, to be honest it rarely gets used, but when I need to use it, it is a godsend. if you can afford one and can justify it, go for it.


----------



## sidewalkdances

I would say yes and recommend the SPTA polisher. Works absolutely lovely, the battery life is decent and feels pretty robust. 

The way I look at it is that there are certain very small areas that you cant get to with a 3" machine. Having the option for 1" and 2" pads is very appealing. You can get round a car with a 5-6" and a 3" but I think you will find you use a mini polisher like this almost every time.

Secondly, the tight areas as we know are the most dangerous. If you can have a tool that 'fits' better then you've got less chance of striking through an edge or something. 

My current set up is 
Rupes LHR 15 Mk1 for big pads
Megs G220 is now a dedicated 3" pad machine 
SPTA Nano for 1 and 2" pads.


----------



## S3 Chris

I am similar to you bar YouTube but I am thinking of starting out. I got the Rupes Ibrid long neck for doing an S-Class and would never be without it now it has so much versitility, the full deluxe kit is a godsend. Small areas no squeezing a 3" pad on an angle now I have added some Meguairs Microfibre 1 and 2 inch pads that Jim White uses they are a must. I also use the brush attachments on interiors and convertible roofs. 

My Full sertup is:

Rupes Ibrid long neck
Rupes Bigfoot MK3 5" 
Rupes LHR 75e 3" 
the last two all running the new DA compounds / pads with some Scholl concepts pads and polishes.


----------



## RandomlySet

I ordered the SPTA one from Amazon yesterday, £170, so will see what it's like.

Expect a review too :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

RandomlySet said:


> I ordered the SPTA one from Amazon yesterday, £170, so will see what it's like.
> 
> Expect a review too :thumb:


Looking forward to your review Matt as I'm currently watching this one

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy

I use my 3 inch Rotary with extension and 1 inch pads, does everything I need as I only do about 6 or 7 cars a year, family and friends


----------



## RandomlySet

Arrived this afternoon, less than 24hrs after ordering


----------



## IceStorm81

My new rupes nano2 long neck polisher arrived yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386

I also have the SPTA nano which I bought to replace a more expensive machine.

I don't know how a detail can be completed without one. You will certainly not regret buying one mate.


----------



## djberney

That looks well worth the money with the pads included as well.
I've got the Flex PXE if you want me to pop over anytime for you to have a go with it.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Got me an SPTA Nano! Going to try it out on my sisters A1 soon.


----------



## true-blue

I’ve just had one of these SPTA polishers delivered, happy to say mine has also shipped with the plastic clip on cover for the front… I think some of the early ones didn’t have this?


----------



## minimadmotorman

true-blue said:


> I've just had one of these SPTA polishers delivered, happy to say mine has also shipped with the plastic clip on cover for the front… I think some of the early ones didn't have this?


Yeah looks like the latest Amazon batch have the plastic clip and both rotary extension bars.


----------



## true-blue

minimadmotorman said:


> Yeah looks like the latest Amazon batch have the plastic clip and both rotary extension bars.


Yep, I have the extension bars too:thumb:

I have used it do do the rear bumper, aluminium wing mirrors, windscreen surround and some intricate bits on the front bumper of my Audi TTs… I love it, brilliant bit of kit… wish I'd bought one ages ago :buffer:


----------



## alanr

ridders66 said:


> I use the Rupes nano, to be honest it rarely gets used, but when I need to use it, it is a godsend. if you can afford one and can justify it, go for it.


Thumbs up for Rupes nano , like you said won't use it that often 
But so glad I bought one. No regrets


----------



## Itstony

Like to reply, hope it's only taken as an honest one, not dissing choice. Purely based on a lifetime experience of buying tools and equipment.

Too many years ago I would buy tools almost weekly, it was and still is my weakness, buying only what I could afford and one of my life rules. The more expensive tools were then always unaffordable.
Fast forward time comes when the cost of your living changes with more disposable income allowing you to buy the brand leaders. What a difference I found that makes more times than not.
Firmly believe you generally get what you pay for. As a rule.

Looking at that SPA kit and comparing to the Rupes nano kit is a massive difference for what comes with it. Which come with a premium cost. This is not just about price, the factor of R&D, testing, reliability and warranty. Add spare parts also. A factor not many seem to be aware, each and very item is designed and made "In house' specifically for each tool. Imagine that on every single tool's motor!

Back to the Nano. It is not the tool that will get used each day, week and even month, but when it's needed it is a real "God send" and easily convinced it was justified. Clear quality build.
It's a rotary, a DA and supplies of pads 40 & 70mm (not cheap) available. Two batteries, plus a direct Power adapter to run from the mains. Brush's, sanding, attachments in a quality case. 

It is not cheap, but as I always say, "I never buy cheap, only buy good value for money". If the tool I wanted I could not afford, I'd wait and save. I must be honest I found this has worked out to have been a good lesson.
Hope this helps.:thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted

*Should I Get A Nano Polisher?*

This is an easy answer....
Sure, Yes
So as I can borrow it  :lol:

S


----------



## Justbaldchris

minimadmotorman said:


> Got me an SPTA Nano! Going to try it out on my sisters A1 soon.


How did you get on with it? Any good?


----------



## RandomlySet

Finally got around to the review


----------



## Rappy

Hi Matt

Just seen your video :thumb:

All your negatives, I kept saying you should have a Rupes iBrid Nano long neck 

Rupes has a slightly longer neck & designed for two hands. Yours looks more like the shorter version, which is designed for one hand.

Rupes has...

no stalling, with or without extension bar.

a 12mm throw

a speed dial

an angled head making it more user friendly

inhouse R&D in italy & manufactured by Rupes in Italy.

Agreed the cost is a lot more, but you get what you pay for.

My mate has just sold his SPTA & purchased the Rupes. His words.. night & day.


----------



## RandomlySet

Rappy said:


> Hi Mat,
> 
> Just seen your video :thumb:
> 
> All your negatives, I kept saying you should have a Rupes iBrid Nano long neck
> 
> Rupes has a slightly longer neck & designed for two hands. Yours looks more like the shorter version, which is designed for one hand.
> 
> Rupes has...
> 
> no stalling, with or without extension bar.
> 
> a 12mm throw
> 
> a speed dial
> 
> an angled head making it more user friendly
> 
> inhouse R&D in italy & manufactured my Rupes in Italy.
> 
> Agreed the cost is a lot more, but you get what you pay for.
> 
> My mate has just sold his SPTA & purchased the Rupes. His words.. night & day.


Will have to wait until I have Rupes money :thumb:


----------



## Rappy

Rupes video explaining the Nano far better than me :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rappy

RandomlySet said:


> Will have to wait until I have Rupes money :thumb:


Matt, I have said it numerous times. It's my favourite Rupes machine I have purchased.

Believe me, the price was a tough pill to swallow


----------



## minimadmotorman

Justbaldchris said:


> How did you get on with it? Any good?


So as per Matt's video's I had a similar experience with stalling etc until I got used to it. As a rank amateur though who machine polishes 2-3 times a year it will do the job for me.

I had a much better experience using it as a rotary with the 1" pads and extension bars. I used it for bumper lips, under door handles and a few other inaccessible areas.

For the money I can't complain. If I had a bottomless money pit then I'd go for the Rupes.


----------



## woodym3

RandomlySet said:


> Arrived this afternoon, less than 24hrs after ordering


You wont be disappointed.:buffer:


----------



## S3rv3d

Doesn’t seem the SPTA is available anywhere, at least not currently.

What other models are available? 

Carbon Collective
ABD MP9
Vertool

Any others, besides the Rupes.

I see some have a 9mm throw and some 3mm or 12mm. Is it better to go for the 3/12mm machines and if so would you be using 3 or 12mm for mirrors and spoilers etc.

I have a Das 6 Pro and one of the 15mm throw DAs can’t remember where I got it. But looking at a small polisher for a Toyota CHR there’s so many small places.


----------



## macmaw

It’s one of those things for that I couldn’t do without now. 
An enhancement is still an enhancement, and that means the same level of work on all of the paint for me, not just some of it or most of it.


----------



## JU5T1N

I have the proxxon ep/e and autobrite mp9, the proxxon is the far superior machine it doesn't stall out like the mp9, but it mains powered and not battery powered maybe thats why its more powerful even so I would imagine the battery powered version is still much better than the mp9.
If you don't need the option to switch dual action to rotary go for the 1 of the proxxon machines ep or wp there just so much better build and more powerful.
I got the mp9 just for rotary as it was the cheapest option and for rotary its sort of ok but despite being advertised as a 300watt motor and constant speed controller its still too easy to slow it down.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I ditched my one. I went back to just tipping the rotary to get in the tight spots.


----------



## suds

Anyone thinking of selling a mint condition Rupes mini polisher?


----------



## S3rv3d

I can’t decide what to do? been thinking about the Vertool nano as it also comes with power cable as well as batteries. Not sure on the proxxon as it might be handy to have interchangeable rotary/da. Started looking at the Flex PXE 80 as it about £120 more than the Vertool, but then I’d probably have to add the extension etc and be only used once a year or less. Could it serve as a replacement to my DAS 6 Pro? 

Been watching too much reviews and forensic detailing channel.

The nano style appeals a bit more because of the size and doing interior gloss plastics. Not sure if the PXE can handle that too. But then the lack of power from what people say.


----------



## GSVHammer

S3rv3d said:


> I can't decide what to do? been thinking about the Vertool nano as it also comes with power cable as well as batteries. Not sure on the proxxon as it might be handy to have interchangeable rotary/da. Started looking at the Flex PXE 80 as it about £120 more than the Vertool, but then I'd probably have to add the extension etc and be only used once a year or less. Could it serve as a replacement to my DAS 6 Pro?
> 
> Been watching too much reviews and forensic detailing channel.
> 
> The nano style appeals a bit more because of the size and doing interior gloss plastics. Not sure if the PXE can handle that too. But then the lack of power from what people say.


I bought myself the Vertool Nano at Christmas but haven't used it yet. I'm waiting for the weather to warm up a bit. Hopefully it will get used in my Spring detail of the car.
It does look a good piece of kit, as you say you get 2 batteries and the mains adapter. You also have the spining parts covered. I looked at the Carbon Collective Nano but you have to buy a cover for that. I also like the power setting on a dial rather than digital. I've posted some photos here and here


----------



## S3rv3d

GSVHammer said:


> I bought myself the Vertool Nano at Christmas but haven't used it yet. I'm waiting for the weather to warm up a bit. Hopefully it will get used in my Spring detail of the car.
> It does look a good piece of kit, as you say you get 2 batteries and the mains adapter. You also have the spining parts covered. I looked at the Carbon Collective Nano but you have to buy a cover for that. I also like the power setting on a dial rather than digital. I've posted some photos here and here


Ordered Vertool Nano today.

I'm sure it's more than enough for my use. Added a few of the Scholl 1/2inch pads to go with my larger Scholl pads.

I did have the Liquid Elements V4 open in a tab also as it was £150 but doesn't have power supply. Just batteries, which put me off as probably not easy to source batteries. Having cable is good if the batteries become useless.


----------



## Elements 76

Morning, what are your views on the vertool as I am thinking of getting one, was looking at the carbon collective model but some not so good reviews, any info greatly received&#55357;&#56832; cheers Neil


----------



## JU5T1N

Id go for the autobrite mp9, it uses 12v 2000mah batteries vs the vertool which uses 10v 1500mah batteries will be a bit more powerful on batteries than the vertool.


----------



## ninobrn99

I just recently ordered the Vertool Nano Pro. It hasn't come in yet, but I will try to post up my thoughts once it gets used. I plan on using it on my piano black interior plastics and on the smaller pillars around our cars. I have the in2Detailing forced rotation polisher and 5" is the smallest I can use. I considered getting the Flex PXE 80, but saved a little so I can get the Flex XCE 8 instead.

Nino


----------



## S3rv3d

After sending back the Vertool, (must’ve posted in a different thread) which I wasn’t happy with for a few reasons I got the PXE. It was mainly the speed wheel was free spinning and didn’t like how stiff it was to remove the battery. The PXE quick change mechanism is priceless when working with small areas. So easy to swap between pad sizes without 2 spanner’s. 

The negative of owning the Flex PXE is I want to replace my Das 6 Pro and Pro Plus with Flex alternatives.


----------



## TheRonin

I've got a rupes ibrid nano. can I manage without it? Yes, but it's a lovely tool to use and makes getting in to all those little places easier. I've also used it a fair bit on interior trim.


----------



## Gas head

i found i needed [well convinced myself i did] both the pxe and the rupes nano, the set up means one will get in to do a job where the other won't and vice versa, bought the nano first and had it years no complaints, pxe maybe a little bit more robust/flexible with add on tool/fittings but doesn't get into areas like the nano.
had to use both polishing machines on motorbike wheels as 1 or the other didn't cover the whole wheel


----------

